# Mexico Reviews for February 2006



## KristinB (Feb 4, 2006)

*Updated*

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Heidi Kramer

Park Royal Los Tules Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Heidi Kramer

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Name Withheld

Pacifica Club
Ixtapa
Review by: Name Withheld

Sunset Fishermen's Spa & Resort
Playa del Carmen
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Correction*

The review previously listed as a first review for Club Pueblo Bonito was actually an update review for Pueblo Bonito Resort.

*Updated*

Finisterra Club & Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Barry Evans

Villa Vera Puerto Mio
Ixtapa
Review by: Wayne Day

Marina El Cid Hotel & Yacht Club
Mazatlan
Review by: thoscook1

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Diane Schulz Fritz

Mardesol Beach Club (formerly Hideaway Beach Club-Mazatlan)
Mazatlan
Review by: Syndi Ellison

Mayan Palace Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Larry Berger

Vallarta Palace
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Mar 1, 2006)

*Updated*

Vacation Internationale - Torres Mazatlán
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Marina El Cid Hotel & Yacht Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Pueblo Bonito Resort
Mazatlan
Review by: Gwendolyn Estelle

Marina de Oro
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Rich S.

Club Maeva
Manzanillo
Review by: Curt Geissler

Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay
Mazatlan
Review by: therobert

 Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Name Withheld

Playa del Sol Grand
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Riki Jones


----------

